# Kevin Gilmore's Dynahi boards group buy



## rsaavedra

If you are reading this thread, most likely you have followed the Dynahi thread over the last weeks.
 The Dynahi is Kevin Gilmore's current top of the line dynamic headphone amp.

 Here's the final schematics diagram:






 Here's the boards:









 Here's the final board files.
 Here are some pictures of Gilmore's Dynahi in that thread.
 This is Dynahi's part list.
 Here's a rough estimate of the cost of parts.
 Here's the posting indicating where to buy the power supplies.
 Here's BCBill's posting with a link to alternative schematics, parts list, and BOM

 And here's where to order the boards. Each amp needs 2 boards, one per channel. 
 Ordering more than 100 boards (with a 2 week fabrication time) we get a final fabrication cost <= $5.29 per board.

 Since no other people has offered to do this so far, even though I have no buyer/seller feedback here I'd be glad to be the hub for this group buy. Here's more or less how I see this process (suggestions are welcome of course):


> 1) Interested Groupbuyers send me PMs with exact # of boards to buy, and PayPal email address.
> 2) Bill 1 time, July 19th: I send PayPal payment request for $5.00 x #boards to all groupbuyers.
> 3) Groupbuyers send their PayPal payments for Bill 1.
> - Paypal payment should include shipping address, as well as your Headfi login name, to simplify sorting out who has paid, and update the record easily.
> ...


Your total cost will be the cost of the boards + the total shipping. Final shipping cost will be equal to A + B, where
 A == Your fraction of shipping from board making company, pcbnet.com, to me.
 B == Shipping of your boards from me to you. Btw my location is Pensacola, FL.


 Here's the list of Dynahi board groupbuyers:


> *Headfier - Status
> ______________2 Boards:
> andrzejpw - R (08/16)
> Arzela - R (~08/18)
> ...


*

 Total requested: [size=small]174 boards[/size]
 Total paid Bill1: [size=small]174[/size]
 Total paid Bill2: [size=small]174[/size]
 Total shipped : [size=small]174[/size]
Total received (confirmed): [size=small]174[/size]*


----------



## MisterX

Mark me down for two sets of boards. 
 Then send me a PM for Paypal and shipping information 
 (take that as my lazy/un-constructive suggestion as to how a group buy should work).


----------



## rsaavedra

Thanks for the comments MisterX, after your feedback I made some changes in the procedure that should make everything easier. Suggestions are truly welcome and encouraged.


----------



## JMT

I'm in for two sets.


----------



## kevin gilmore

Here is the exact pricing

 The board is 4.95 x 4.00 and has 210 holes

 5 piece prototype run (5 pieces ONLY) the boards are $15 each $75 total
 10 piece prototype run (10 pieces ONLY) the boards are $10 each $100 total
 no tooling costs.

 how many times different people can submit the same design for prototype
 runs before they get upset i don't know.

 non prototype runs are

 5 boards $31.50 each plus $100 tooling obviously you would not do this
 10 boards $17.85 each plus $100 tooling same here
 25 boards $8.67 each plus $100 tooling works out to 12.67 per board
 50 boards $5.61 each plus $100 tooling works out to 7.61 per board

 for 3 week delivery
 there is no difference in quality between the prototype boards and
 production boards. all prices plus shipping and tax if in illinois.
 The limited specification does not apply here.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevin gilmore* 
_5 boards $31.50 each plus $100 tooling obviously you would not do this
 10 boards $17.85 each plus $100 tooling same here
 25 boards $8.67 each plus $100 tooling works out to 12.67 per board
 50 boards $5.61 each plus $100 tooling works out to 7.61 per board_

 

Thanks very much Kevin! 25+ boards would allow us to lower the cost of the boards quite a bit then, hopefully we can get there soon.

 Everyone, for now I'll keep sending the PayPal money requests just with the $15 amount per board, but remember that is just sort of a reminder. Final price will be precise once we agree on a deadline for ordering and know how many total boards we will order.


----------



## rsaavedra

Received two payments already, but one of them used a credit card. My PayPal account is a "Personal" one, I would need to upgrade to a "Business" account in order to accept payments from credit cards. Unless the final amount exceeds $1K (can't receive more than that through a personal account), I'd rather not upgrade to a business account. Therefore if it's ok with everybody, please don't use a credit card as your PayPal source of funds. If too many would rather use credit cards, then I will upgrade, but then anyone paying with a credit card should include the PayPal fees in cost B.

 By the way, if you pay now the full temptative $15 per board, and then we exceed 25 or 50 total boards to order, then we'll fix the numbers of course. If you overpaid even including your final shipping, I'll reimburse the proper amount in the end.

 To make things easier, probably you should send you payment only after we know exactly what # of boards we will order in the end, and what our exact cost per board will be.


----------



## CBMC

does anyone have a ballpark estimate how much one of these will cost to put together?


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CBMC* 
_does anyone have a ballpark estimate how much one of these will cost to put together?_

 

Kevin provided this rough estimate: http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showp...9&postcount=90


----------



## Vladco

Count me in for two boards if total order is more then 25 and for 4 boards if order more then 50.
 Vlad


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vladco* 
_Count me in for two boards if total order is more then 25 and for 4 boards if order more then 50.
 Vlad_

 

Do you also mean while total < 25 we shouldn't count you in?


----------



## intlplby

count me in for 2


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_count me in for 2_

 

Remember to send me a PM with your PayPal address.


----------



## kevin gilmore

updated silkscreen
http://gilmore.chem.northwestern.edu/dynahi5.pdf


----------



## Pappucho

I'm interested in 2 sets of boards (enough for 2 amps). Can someone PM me a total and I'll send it via paypal. Thanks!


----------



## Vladco

We already hit 25+ board. Will we hit 50? Probably. 100? Who knows? May be much more. 
 Vlad.


----------



## intlplby

if we hit 50 i'll take 4 total


----------



## strohmie

I'm in for 4 boards no matter how many total are purchased. PM has been sent.

 Man, am I a glutton for punishment. DIYing a CD player, shipping out cords for the Quail power cord group buy, and now a headphone amp. Someone just shoot me already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You know, something just hit me -- if we're doing a group buy for the boards, perhaps we should do one for some of the other components as well? I just ran through the thread again and saw a note by KG that the heat sinks, individually, sell for $30 but can be much less expensive if you buy multiple quantities.


----------



## thrice

Yeah that sounds like a good idea strohmie. I think the heat sinks and the power supplies would be good to go in on. If we were to order 50 of either power supply KG mentioned we could drop the price of each down to ~$48 (from $55 and $57)

 Edit: I'd be willing to start a group buy on the power supply if anyone is interested. PM me and if there's enough interest I could start a thread...course, we'd all have to agree on which power supply to order.

 The two KG mentioned are:

 Power One 28 volt 2 amp supply, 2 needed 218-1033
 Condor 28 volt 2 amp supply 2 needed 744-5020

 Those are prices and part numbers for Allied Electronics


----------



## intlplby

i'm in for a group buy on the heatsinks as well.....

 hey kevin, think you might be done designing a PSU by the time we finish putting the amp together? 

 if not i'm up for a PSU group buy as well


----------



## CBMC

I would be interested in one set of boards.


----------



## rsaavedra

We have 30 already!
 I'm in for a group buy of the heat sinks too, power supplies as well. Please post here when opening a thread on those.


----------



## MisterX

Cool. The more the cheaper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Did we ever figure what the lead spacing on these boards is? 

 And, is it just me or is Email notification borked?

 Edit: typos


----------



## braillediver




----------



## rsaavedra

We are up to 40!


----------



## CBMC

Out of curiosity does Kevin plan on making his own power supply for this amp in the future?


----------



## intlplby

if we went for 40 now and split the cost of the extra 10 boards among everyone it would come out to 9.51 which is ~3 dollars cheaper than getting 25 boards


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_if we went for 40 now and split the cost of the extra 10 boards among everyone it would come out to 9.51 which is ~3 dollars cheaper than getting 25 boards_

 

Good point. We might reach 50 though, but if not we should definitely do that.


----------



## CBMC

and then who is going to get the extra boards? If we want to do it right now I suggest that someone buys the ten extra boards and then sells them down the road. I am sure there will be a lot of interest down the road. This is all contingent on that someone is willing to put out the extra $70+ dollars. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Pappucho

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CBMC* 
_and then who is going to get the extra boards? If we want to do it right now I suggest that someone buys the ten extra boards and then sells them down the road. I am sure there will be a lot of interest down the road. This is all contingent on that someone is willing to put out the extra $70+ dollars. Just my 2 cents._

 

I'll take six boards if we are able to get the price down to 9.51/Board.


----------



## strohmie

I get the feeling it's not going to be at all difficult to get rid of extra boards. This thread has only been up for a few days and we've already gathered significant interest, so if we simply ordered 50 straight off and thought about the rest later, I have no doubt we'd have the extras accounted for before the boards even arrived.


----------



## CBMC

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strohmie* 
_I get the feeling it's not going to be at all difficult to get rid of extra boards. This thread has only been up for a few days and we've already gathered significant interest, so if we simply ordered 50 straight off and thought about the rest later, I have no doubt we'd have the extras accounted for before the boards even arrived._

 

agreed. Also, does anyone know if Kevin has any intentions of designing a power supply for the dynahi?


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CBMC* 
_agreed. Also, does anyone know if Kevin has any intentions of designing a power supply for the dynahi?_

 

AFAIK he has the intention, but he hasn't said when exactly that might happen.

 What we should be thinking about is more or less when we would want to place the order, e.g. within a few days? A week? Two weeks? If it's at date T, then T-1 should be this groupbuy's joining deadline. Whatever N boards we have by then, that's what we should order. If N<50 we arrange to order 50, but my guess is that won't be necessary, I think we will exceed 50 boards.

 I will withhold sending the PayPal money requests until exceeding 50, or getting closer to T, so we have a more exact idea of the cost per board we'll get.

 Suggestions for that deadline T?


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_I will withhold sending the PayPal money requests until exceeding 50, or getting closer to T, so we have a more exact idea of the cost per board we'll get.

 Suggestions for that deadline T?_

 

Well, we have to remember that there's a three week wait after submitting our order before the boards are ready -- if people want to get started with this project asap, then we should have T <= 2 weeks.

 On the other hand, if we get another price drop at 100 (which KG didn't mention in his post) we could always wait until getting to that point.


----------



## CBMC

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strohmie* 
_On the other hand, if we get another price drop at 100 (which KG didn't mention in his post) we could always wait until getting to that point._

 

I think we could reach close to 100 boards within the next two weeks. Maybe I am a little over optimistic though. Since you effectively have to buy 2 boards that means we only need 25 more orders.


----------



## braillediver




----------



## CBMC

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* 
_The number is close enough why not cap the order at 50. Submit it now and start the process. If someone wants to do it again fine. There might be revisions or additions later?

 3 weeks is long enough wait. A couple days shipping each way plus 2 more weeks waiting (if that many are wanted) puts it out a month and a half as it is. If it's finalized now we could have the amps done in 6 weeks?

 I'll cover another pair until someone wants them to get to the 50.

 Doing a prototype run is cheap enough anyways for anyone else interested. So a 5-person group buy is easy enough to do.


 Mitch_

 

Unless 100 is way cheaper this sounds like the most logical thing to do.


----------



## Pars

Put me down for 2 boards (1 amp). I would also be interested in the heatsink group buy, if someone organizes it.

 Also, my (devalued) $0.02: I would keep this open at least a few more days... there has been a hell of alot of interest in this already and I think you could hit the 100 board level. Since it is a 3 week turnaround anyhow, whats a few more days?


----------



## CBMC

By my count we are up to 46 boards. I say we go ahead and order now.


----------



## intlplby

how good is this supposed to be compared to the PPA?

 as soon as we get to 50 wait 48 hours then place the order....

 i'll take 6

 if i don't sell them, i might make some gift amps for my brothers

 someoone is bound to want them.....


----------



## rsaavedra

Oops never mind, just reading intlplby's post now.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_as soon as we get to 50 wait 48 hours then place the order...._

 

I think this is a good idea. Also, we should consider the fact that not all headfiers log into Head-fi daily, so probably better to not hurry. If it keeps growing quickly after 50, we might want to see if it seems we would hit 100 quickly.


----------



## braillediver




----------



## CBMC

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* 
_If you get to 50 why wait 48 more hours? Can you order 60 or 80 or is it 50 or 100 only? You'll end up partially between the minimums and be stuck waiting or have to cancel some orders.

 Not to be impatient but I would order 5 pairs on a prototype build myself if this is going out 2 more weeks. $20 for a pair of PCB's is nothing. You can't get good perf board for that price.

 Most people interested know about the amp and have been watching the posts. I've been lurking from the beginning.


 Mitch_

 

First off, I don't think a lot of people want to go through the trouble of getting the prototype boards made. Secondly, like rsaaverda said, not everyone has had a chance to read the post. There always are a few people who come along a couple days later(even after the 48 hour wait there will still be some, guaranteed). I don't see why you couldn't order 51-99 boards, I believe that you would just have to pay the 50 quantity price(correct me if I am wrong). I want to get these boards as soon as possible also but I don't see where the 2 day extra wait is that big of a deal. Just my opinion though.


----------



## jerry1130

2 here!


----------



## kevin gilmore

100 boards $4.08 each +$100 == 5.08 per board
 500 boards $2.40 each +$100 == 2.60 per board

 you can order any number of boards you want. prices
 would fit in between what i have quoted.

 anyone can get pricing, create an account then feed
 in the numbers...


----------



## braillediver




----------



## rsaavedra

If "was ist los?" meant to say 1 pair in his PM (he hasn't gotten back to me yet) we have 50 boards to order already!


----------



## raif

If you guys make it up to 100, put me down for two amps worth of boards. Or at least wait a week as I am sure more people will stumble upon this thread at some point.(like I just did)


----------



## CBMC

the price will go down slightly with each order anyway because of the $100 tooling. So 75 orders would be cheaper per board than 50. I imagine that the board thickness will be .062" and the trace weight will be 1 oz. That is just a guess though.


----------



## braillediver




----------



## CBMC

I tried to register but they asked for some sort of part number and didn't know what to put.


----------



## ayt999

I'll most likely go for a pair or two. let me get back to you guys in a few hours.

 anyone have good cases that I can use for this amp? put me down for any group buys on components for the amps too.

 thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I seem to be collecting gilmore amps... how fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any mig2 group buys?


----------



## braillediver




----------



## strohmie

It looks like the easiest way to do this is simply to set a date for members to get their orders in since we can get any number of boards we want.


----------



## Lil_JV

I'll take one set.


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strohmie* 
_It looks like the easiest way to do this is simply to set a date for members to get their orders in since we can get any number of boards we want._

 

Here here!!! This thread started on 7/10. How about the deadline for ordering boards is 7/25. Then on 7/26 the boards will be ordered. This way any anyone waiting/debating will know the deadline.

 So who's for 7/25 as the deadline?


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thrice* 
_Here here!!! This thread started on 7/10. How about the deadline for ordering boards is 7/25. Then on 7/26 the boards will be ordered. This way any anyone waiting/debating will know the deadline.

 So who's for 7/25 as the deadline?_

 

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thrice* 
_So who's for 7/25 as the deadline?_

 

I second (edit: er, make that "third") the motion.


----------



## raif

That date sounds good to me.


----------



## ayt999

that'll give me plenty of time to figure out my plans. no problems with the deadline date for me.


----------



## thrice

Well, ultimately it's up to rsaavedra. After all, he's the one placing the order. But it seems that we have at least some consensus.


----------



## strohmie

That could also give us time to organize and gather interested parties for possible power supply and heat sink group buys.


----------



## thrice

I'm working on the psu thread right now, but I had a few questions to ask before I posted it...hopefully I'll post something on that in the next 24-48 hours.


----------



## andrzejpw

put me in for one board no matter what, 2 if the cost goes to about $10/board.


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *andrzejpw* 
_put me in for one board no matter what, 2 if the cost goes to about $10/board._

 

Remember that you need one board *per channel.*


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *andrzejpw* 
_put me in for one board no matter what, 2 if the cost goes to about $10/board._

 

uhmmm, one board would give you a mono amp... you need two for stereo.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thrice* 
_I'm working on the psu thread right now, but I had a few questions to ask before I posted it...hopefully I'll post something on that in the next 24-48 hours._

 

Damn, its too bad the company I work for got out of manufacturing, because I have an account with Allied and we used to get pretty significant discounts on alot of stuff (probably alot better than the $48 per supply you quoted). I checked the pricing online and no discount now, beyond what they have listed for volumes. Oh well, and I never got to take advantage of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## andrzejpw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strohmie* 
_Remember that you need one board *per channel.*_

 

so I guess that makes it 2 boards


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thrice* 
_So who's for 7/25 as the deadline?_

 

That's good for me too.


----------



## rsaavedra

Guys I'm paying for 6 boards, 2 go for my amp, the other 4 I'm planning to send to Kevin Gilmore as a courtesy for his sharing this design.


----------



## ayt999

well, why not go for a balanced version. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 put me down for four boards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love going overboard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*rsaavedra*, YGPM.


----------



## strohmie

We should try to find out the dimensions required for the heat sinks if we're going to do a group buy for them -- two are required for each amp, so we could easily get at least a few dozen purchases and lower the price.

 I'd volunteer to do it myself, but the Quail power cord group buy is taking up most of my time. Meanwhile, here's the ThermaFlo page for the ones Kevin uses:

http://www.thermaflo.com/bin/exdatas...=in&ExLength=3


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strohmie* 
_two are required for each amp, so we could easily get at least a few dozen purchases and lower the price._

 

well, not if you are going for a balanced version for one reason or another.


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ayt999* 
_well, not if you are going for a balanced version for one reason or another. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey, more the merrier, just helps to decrease the price further. That's going to be one big honkin' amp with those four sinks. ^_^


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strohmie* 
_Hey, more the merrier, just helps to decrease the price further. That's going to be one big honkin' amp with those four sinks. ^_^_

 

well, I have a HeadAmp Blue Hawaii that consumes ~170W so ~60W for a balanced dynahi shouldn't be too bad.

 besides, I am somewhat planning on going for the mig2... now that will be a huge amp.


----------



## intlplby

i must have missed it in the other dynahi thread

 what exactly is the difference between the balanced and unbalanced dynahi?

 why would a balanced dynahi need 4 boards?


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_what exactly is the difference between the balanced and unbalanced dynahi?

 why would a balanced dynahi need 4 boards?_

 

for any unbalanced amp, it has an input of a left and a right channel each with a signal wire and a return (ground) wire. each board of the dynahi amplifies one signal thus an unbalanced one uses two boards.

 a balanced amp uses 3-pin XLR inputs with a positive signal (noninverted), a negative signal (inverted), and a ground per input channel. (or any input type with that configuration.) the amplifier thus requires four of the dynahi boards so it can amplify the pair of the inverted channels and the pair of the noninverted channels then sends this out to the headphone.

 as for what a balanced headphone does... I assume the inverted channel replaces the ground channel? I don't really know since currently I only have a gilmore balanced reference amp and no balanced headphones... and here I am thinking of building another balanced amp.


----------



## Vladco

Please update my number of boards to 4.
 Vlad


----------



## raif

Please move me to a definite four board order.

 Also I am interested in any other group buys that people organize


----------



## Lil_JV

Sorry, now that I read more carefully I see that this may be too big of a project for me to take on right now. Please remove my name from the list.

 Thanks/sorry,

 JV.


----------



## ayt999

well, since we are well over the 50 board mark let's see if we can get to 100 boards. buying two at the 50 board price and buying three at the 100 board price doesn't seem too different so why not get an extra one just in case you mess one up?


----------



## aos

Oh fine, fine, mark me for 4 then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Pappucho

Mark me for 6.


----------



## intlplby

so are you going to do a heatsink groupbuy as well so we can combine the two into one shipping package?


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_so are you going to do a heatsink groupbuy as well so we can combine the two into one shipping package?_

 

Someone else will do it, not sure who right now though. But also I'd rather not do both groupbuys. Some people ordering boards might not order heatsinks, it would complicate things a bit.


----------



## CBMC

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_so are you going to do a heatsink groupbuy as well so we can combine the two into one shipping package?_

 

Do we know what heatsinks we will be using? If so I will look around and try to find the cheapest price. If it will be a week or so I could probably do it. Let me know.


----------



## rsaavedra

Saw the pictures on strohmie's thread for the Quail powercords groupbuy, Strohmie you guys are setting such a precedent!! Many congratulations. I only hope our boards groupbuy will be as smooth as yours.

 From your thread I gather there's no problem with customs shipping internationally? We already have here buyers from Japan, Canada, and Germany, hope won't be a problem.

 After seeing your pictures, now I think USPS priority mail boxes should be great to ship the bubble wrapped Dynahi boards.


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_Saw the pictures on strohmie's thread for the Quail powercords groupbuy, Strohmie you guys are setting such a precedent!! Many congratulations. I only hope our boards groupbuy will be as smooth as yours.

 From your thread I gather there's no problem with customs shipping internationally? We already have here buyers from Japan, Canada, and Germany, hope won't be a problem.

 After seeing your pictures, now I think USPS priority mail boxes should be great to ship the bubble wrapped Dynahi boards._

 






 The Dynahi boards would fit well into the priority mail boxes, but make sure that the box is appropriately sized for the boards. I don't recall the exact dimensions, but I don't recall any side being larger than 5", so the standard sized video mailers should work (I used oversized ones for the Quail buy).

 Customs has seldom been a problem for me. The key is that you have to mark the item as a "GIFT" and generally declare the value of the package to be less than $15 (unless the person wants their boards insured). Again, appropriately sized video mailers work best. Also, sometimes I add "for repair/parts" to the description of the item as well if it's a heavier beast. My happiest moment in shipping came when I marked a Sony SCD-222ES CD player as for repair/parts and shipped it all the way to *Sweden* without a hitch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Honestly I'd be the first to volunteer to do board/power supply/heat sink shipment but I'm moving back to Urbana in a month's time and haven't completely gotten settled. Bad timing. ^_^

 So it's 7/25 as our deadline right? 10 more days people, buy while you can.


----------



## rsaavedra

80 boards! Will assume was ist los meant 2 boards, plus I'll add 2 more for myself, so we are just 16 away from the 100.


----------



## intlplby

anyone want to make forged copper heatsinks for us all instead of buying them?

 you can get instructions from here...... 

http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=79014

 i figure someone here must have the resources available to them to make these with minimal equipment investment


----------



## Turing

Put me down for two.

 I don't have time to make this now, but I'll want to in the future and this price is too good to pass up.


----------



## rsaavedra

Just created an account in PCBnet.com. Entered the following Board Fabrication Specs to get an online quote:

 ------------------------------
 Part Number: dynahi2004-v1
 Layer: 2
 Material: FR4
 Thickness 0.062
 Copper Weight: 1 oz
 Dimension: 4.95 x 4.00

 SMD Side: none
 SMD Pitch: n/a
 SMD Pads: 0
 Approx # Holes: 210
 Smallest Hole: 0.015"
 Trace/Space: 0.008"

 Mask-Sides: Both Sides
 Silkscreen: Top Side
 Gold Fingers: 0
 Cutouts/slots: 0
 Routing: Individual
 Testing: No
 ------------------------------


 These are the unit prices I get:

 Quantity3 Weeks 2 Weeks 1.5 Weeks 1 Week 
 25 -----$8.67 ---$8.81 ---$9.08 ---$10.62 
 50 -----$5.61 ---$5.79 ---$6.16 ---$7.17 
 100 ----$4.08 ---$4.29 ---$4.70 ---$5.23 
 500 ----$2.40 ---$2.63 ---$2.85 ---$3.37 


 All of them + $100 tooling, so the actual costs per board, adding ($100/#boards) end up as follows:

 Quantity3 Weeks 2 Weeks 1.5 Weeks 1 Week 
 25 -----$12.67 --$12.81 --$13.08 --$14.62
 50 -----*$7.61 ---$7.79 ---$8.16* ---$9.17
 100 ----*$5.08 ---$5.29 ---$5.70* ---$6.23
 500 ----$2.60 ---$2.83 ---$3.05 ---$3.57


*So with a delay of 3 weeks, and assuming we hit #100 boards, we are aiming at a unit cost per board of around $5.08*, maybe less depending on how many boards above 100 we order.

 I assume the specs I entered are ok, since I get exactly the same prices that Kevin had posted.

 Kevin, any recommendations on tweaking these parameters are appreciated. E.g. maybe larger thickness would be highly recommended?

 Groupbuyers in general, are we sure we should order with the 3 week fabrication time?
 As you can see, the price differences for shorter delays are minimal, specially for orders of 100+ boards.


----------



## strohmie

I'd say that the two week fabrication time would be a happy medium. We get to the point of limited return on payment once we get into the 1.5 week and 1 week times, and it's only about 21 cents per board more expensive for one week less.

 So my vote goes for two weeks.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strohmie* 
_So my vote goes for two weeks._

 

My vote as well.


----------



## chris719

I wouldn't mind doing even the one week, although I think the 1.5 week is probably the best overall, the price is still so much lower than going alone.


----------



## Pars

At those prices, raise me to 4 boards (2 amps). 2 weeks is fine with me, maybe you need to put up a poll?


----------



## Subsonic

The price is right for me. Put me down for 4 (2 sets).


----------



## ayt999

change my order to eight (8) PCB's. thanks.


----------



## PeterR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_Groupbuyers in general, are we sure we should order with the 3 week fabrication time?
 As you can see, the price differences for shorter delays are minimal, specially for orders of 100+ boards._

 

To me it would definetely be worth 2.30$ per amp to get the boards two weeks earlier...Either way, these are very good prices.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pars* 
_maybe you need to put up a poll? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ok Dynahi groupbuyers, exercise your rights and go vote!!!


----------



## h3nG

has anyone looked at how much the parts for the amp will cost? and i couldn't find a discussion regarding to the performance characteristics and expectations...so some help would be nice. thanks.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *h3nG* 
_has anyone looked at how much the parts for the amp will cost? and i couldn't find a discussion regarding to the performance characteristics and expectations...so some help would be nice. thanks._

 

Kevin posted this estimate. Take into account the much lower cost of boards with the group buy, and possibly same applies to heat sinks.

 Not counting "chassis", the final cost of parts should be around $200. By "chassis" I mean the actual chasis, plus heatsinks, attenuator, headphone jack, power cord socket, power cord, power switch, etc.


----------



## h3nG

wow, that was a quick response...thanks!

 i am sure it was discussed, but i couldn't spot it. have you heard anything regarding to its performance? what is different about this amp from the gilmore dynamics? thanks!


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *h3nG* 
_have you heard anything regarding to its performance? what is different about this amp from the gilmore dynamics? thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I haven't seen much more than the impressive photo of the square wave performance. A square wave is not music though, as everyone points out, but anyway this is Gilmore's current top of the line/most advanced solid state design for dynamic headphone amps. He is the one to ask for technical details and differences with respect to his previous designs though.


----------



## intlplby

change mine to 8 and my vote goes for 2 weeks

 i can make two balanced amps that way

 drew


----------



## rsaavedra

100 boards reached !!!!!


----------



## h3nG

2 for me and make that 102!

 now that we have reached the goal...when are they being ordered?

 edit: nm...dont answer that question: 7/25


----------



## Jack Head

Put me down for 2


----------



## rsaavedra

We are already above the 100 mark, and from the fabrication time poll, we should be thinking of ordering with a 2 week fabrication time. Therefore, we can assume our current working cost per board is $5.29, or less.

*This coming Monday I'll start sending Bill #1's to everyone, using $5.00 x your #boards as the target payment amount*. That will be just an easier to handle estimate. The more people joining, the smaller share of the $100 tooling cost each of us will have to cover. So your final cost per board most likely will be more than $5.00 but less than $5.29.
*All necessary payment adjustments can be taken care of later on adding to/substracting from your final shipping costs in bill #2.* I think this is a reasonable way to simplify bill #1.

 I'd like to remind those who haven't pm'ed me their paypal addresses to please diligently try to do so. If you don't have a paypal account, there's still plenty of time to open one, get verified, and then send your payment before the deadline.

 It's fair to say by the deadline, July 25th, let's say midnight, only those who have sent their bill #1 payment should count as part of the group buy. July 26th in the morning I'll place the order only for the # of boards I will have received payment for. I appreciate your cooperation and understanding.


----------



## drewd

Well crud, I held out for as long as I could. Put me down for four.

 -Drew


----------



## jerry1130

would there be a point to have a balanced amp when you don't have a balanced source?


----------



## rsaavedra

Just cancelled the few pending payment requests for $15/board that I had sent too early when opening this thread.

 This coming Monday starts Bill #1 time, $5/board.

 (and bump)


----------



## ahmose

Count me in for 4 boards.

 thanks


----------



## raif

can you move me to 6 boards?


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jerry1130* 
_would there be a point to have a balanced amp when you don't have a balanced source?_

 

well, you can make a balanced output using only an unbalanced input (at least that is what some, if not most, of the designs for the balanced gilmore dynamic I have seen do) but none of this would matter unless you have a balanced headphone.

 for my HeadAmp balanced reference it has unbalanced headphone outputs but by using them you are only using the positive output circuitry and the negative output circuitry is unused so basically you are only using half the amp in this case.


----------



## chillysalsa

I'm in for 4 boards... PM sent.


----------



## Vladco

Please move me up to six boards


----------



## intlplby

make mine 12 boards

 1 balanced for me 
 4 unbalanced as gifts for my 2 brothers, dad and sister.


 moving my family into the world of high fi

 i know my dad and older brother will seriously appreciate it...... 

 i know i can't afford to build them all now.... build one or two now... and the rest later... but at this price i can't afford to let this slide by


----------



## djwkjp

i think i might be down for 2 boards (1 amp), if it isnt too late. count me in for a heatsink group buy as well.
 dan


----------



## Lil_JV

Okay I'm back in this for two boards! I can't miss out on this.

 JV.


----------



## rsaavedra

I know Jack Head is getting his PayPal account verified as we speak, but the following people haven't even PM'ed me their PayPal email addresses:

*djwkjp*

 How are you planning to pay for your boards? Remember, will place the order exactly for the boards I will have received payments for by the deadline.

 Please send me a PM with your PayPal address, so I can bill you today with all the other groupbuyers. Thanks for your cooperation!


----------



## drewd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_
*
 drewd
*
_

 

D'oh! You've got PM!

 -Drew


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drewd* 
_D'oh! You've got PM!

 -Drew_

 

Got it, thanks a lot! Sending PM's to the others...


----------



## jerry1130

Take mine up to 4 plz


----------



## CBMC

I was thinking if we made it to 250(which I know is a long way to go in 6 days) that it would make more sense to buy 500. Everyone could get twice as many boards for around the same price since the 500 price is close to half the 100 price. Just a thought. What do you think?


----------



## rsaavedra

*Kill Bill #1 time!!!*

 Just sent all the PayPal payment requests for Bill #1 (excluding those who had already paid Bill 1, and those whose PayPal addresses I don't know yet)


----------



## strohmie

Received and paid.


----------



## CBMC

paid.


----------



## andrzejpw

paid


----------



## ayt999

you want my money already? fine.


----------



## MisterX

Paid.....


----------



## rsaavedra

Ok ok, I'll update your entries


----------



## jerry1130

YGPP


----------



## Zemo

I've paid for two, but I'd like to order 2 more, for a total of 4 boards.... THANKS!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Z


----------



## PeterR

I've just noticed that the prices for 2oz copper weight are exactly the same as for 1oz. However, _"For 2 or more oz., your board must meet the design guidelines."_
 I haven't found yet what those guidelines are, but if our board met them, shouldn't we go for the thicker copper?


----------



## Zemo

PAID!

 -Z


----------



## Glassman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PeterR* 
_I've just noticed that the prices for 2oz copper weight are exactly the same as for 1oz. However, "For 2 or more oz., your board must meet the design guidelines."
 I haven't found yet what those guidelines are, but if our board met them, shouldn't we go for the thicker copper?_

 

I think Kevin's layout is very relaxed as to the pads proximity and width, I have no doubt about it meeting design rules for 2oz copper.. so do that if that's possible!


----------



## andrzejpw

quickie question: what does partially paid mean? Does that just mean my bank account hasn't cleared yet?


----------



## ahmose

PAID


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *andrzejpw* 
_quickie question: what does partially paid mean? Does that just mean my bank account hasn't cleared yet?_

 

Yes that's what I meant. I haven't actually received the payment, but got a message saying "money is on your way". Also, status in paypal appears as "Uncleared", as opposed to just "Pending".


----------



## philodox

is this board design likely to change? if not I would like to get two boards [for one amp]... but if there are going to be revisions, I might wait as it will be a while before I actually build a dynahi...


----------



## jerry1130

KG said this would most likely to be final


----------



## intlplby

paid


----------



## djwkjp

paid....finally


----------



## fyleow

I'm going to order the parts soon but I need some clarification on the parts list. Sorry if I sound like a newbie.

 What wattage are the resistors? 1/4 or 1/8 or something else?

 What voltage ratings for the capacitors?

 I have some old Pentium Slot 1 heatsinks lying around. They are passive heatsinks, think they are good enough to cool the transistors? I need to dig up the spec sheets for Pentium 3s but I'm pretty sure they output more than 30 watts?


----------



## rsaavedra

We reached 160 boards requested.

 Countdown to order placement: *4 days*


----------



## philodox

paid for two boards, thanks for organizing this rsaavedra


----------



## Pars

Paid for 4 boards. Likewise, kudos for organizing this and for your keeping track of all the noise <g>... I know I would be pulling what little hair I have left out trying to do this!

 Also, go for the 2oz. copper if it is doable.

 Chris


----------



## intlplby

if you order in 4 days..... how long until you recieve the boards and then how much longer until they get shipped from you to those in the US?

 what's the ETA?


----------



## rsaavedra

Yes definitely if the price is the same, then 2 oz.

 About time of arrival, well adding up the pieces:
 1) Fabrication time: 2 weeks counting from next Monday.
 2) Shipping from them to me: maybe a week?
 3) Then packaging everything, checking shipping cost in post office, then sending bill #2, then actually shipping: this not sure but I guess will take me a few days, I estimate less than a week.
 4) Shipping from me to everyone: depends on location obviously, so far planning to use USPS priority mail.

 Counting from coming Monday, a realistic estimate could be around 4 or 4.5 weeks, if final destination is in the US.


----------



## rsaavedra

Countdown to order placement: *3 days*


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_Counting from coming Monday, a realistic estimate could be around 4 or 4.5 weeks, if final destination is in the US._

 

seems like this won't be a summer project for me anymore, classes for the fall semester should start around then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 at least I have plenty of time to find parts and order them.


----------



## rsaavedra

Countdown to Dynahi board order placement: *2 days*!


----------



## intlplby

i can't wait man

 lets place these orders already


----------



## rsaavedra

Countdown to order placement: *[size=small]1 day![/size]*

 In principle, order is going for 172 boards.


----------



## jnewman

YGPM (sigh... I was trying to resist.)


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jnewman* 
_YGPM (sigh... I was trying to resist.)_

 

LOL

 Edit: Still 172 counting yours given a dropout.


----------



## CBMC

I don't mean to get ahead of myself but I was wondering if anyone planned on organizing a group buy for the parts? Also I notice Newark has all of the transistors but seem to be kind of pricey. Anyone know where else the transistors can be found?


----------



## Jack Head

Sent Payment


----------



## rsaavedra

Last call bump!


----------



## rsaavedra

Order placed!!!! For 174 boards our final total cost (not including shipping) was $735.1, so [size=small]*our final cost per board is just $4.20*[/size]!!!
 Wow a long way from the original $15.
 Again not including any shipping, btw I requested UPS shipping.

 Below the email I got from them, I edited out my address and cc information for security. Already emailed the gerber/drill files that Kevin had posted. I have to call them later this morning to make sure they have everything they need.

 Cheers every1!
 Raul


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Subj: Thank you for your Order. Part Number - dynahi2004-v1
> ...


----------



## rsaavedra

I should also mention, for my next order with them I seem to qualify for a discount of up to $350! Wish they sold not just boards but also parts...
 That info is not in the email but appeared on their webpage after placing the order.


----------



## MisterX

Cool that means the next revision will be cheaper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 lol


----------



## Glassman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_I should also mention, for my next order with them I seem to qualify for a discount of up to $350! Wish they sold not just boards but also parts...
 That info is not in the email but appeared on their webpage after placing the order._

 

this could be of very good use, we don't have PSU boards yet, I'm planning to lay out some modified Jung Super Regulator for it


----------



## ayt999

thanks Raul.

 so since Raul is going to get a discount on his next order, by default that makes him the man that's going to do the ordering when the next PCB group buy comes around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol thanks again.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ayt999* 
_thanks Raul.
 so since Raul is going to get a discount on his next order, by default that makes him the man that's going to do the ordering when the next PCB group buy comes around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol thanks again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Man coordinating a group buy is really fun, but time consuming nonetheless. I'd be glad to be the mediator of this discount in that next group buy (probably for Kevin's power supply boards? Are yours for the Dynahi Glassman?) But I'd ask that someone else be the actual hub gathering all the info and money from buyers for that other groupbuy. Then at order placement time just pass me the files and final amount, and I'd place the order gladly, indicating that coordinator's shipping address if that's possible. (For security reasons, credit card companies might object to that though).
 I also wonder if this discount "token" can probably just be forwarded to someone else, if talking to PCBnet explaining our group buys.


----------



## Glassman

yes, I'm planning to do ultimate power supply for dynahi.. otherwise I wouldn't be bringing it up here


----------



## intlplby

how long until you have finished designing the ultimate PSU

 isnt it going to be a revision of the second version of the jung super loop design?

 if so it shouldnt be too much trouble to whip up, right?


----------



## Glassman

you're completely right, i just need some opamp that can stand way more then 30V and make shure it performs just as well as the opamps usually used in jung super reg, I also need to know if the default pass transistor will stand the current needed..


----------



## hegestratos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Glassman* 
_you're completely right, i just need some opamp that can stand way more then 30V and make shure it performs just as well as the opamps usually used in jung super reg, I also need to know if the default pass transistor will stand the current needed.._

 

I just skimmed the datasheets of the AD825, D44H11 and D45H11. The AD825 can use a psu of at most + and - 18V, so tie it between +30 and GND and GND and -30 and you're fine. The D44H11 and D45H11 can work with 10A on the collector, so that shouldn't be a problem either.

 The only thing you need to do is increase the constant current source. The D44H11 and D45H11 have Hfes of at least 60 and 40, respectively. Since you're looking for some 2A, you will need to increase the current provided to at least 0.033..A on the positive side and 0.05A on the negative side. You don't want it too high either, because that'll put strain on the feedback loop.

 You'll also need plenty of heatsinks. On the output transistors alone you'll be dropping 2.5V (assuming you've got a tracking pre-reg) at 2A, so that's 5W on each side already. You'll be dissipating about 3-4 times that on the pre-regs.

 Cheers,
 Alfred


----------



## Glassman

actually, the AD825 can't stand the start-up of the regulator.. that's why I'd like to use OPA27, which is pretty low noise chip and can stand 44V.. you're right with the current sources.. and this thing asks for decent heatsinking..


----------



## hegestratos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Glassman* 
_actually, the AD825 can't stand the start-up of the regulator.. that's why I'd like to use OPA27, which is pretty low noise chip and can stand 44V.. you're right with the current sources.. and this thing asks for decent heatsinking.._

 

Have you seen this thread over at diyaudio? What it lacks in SNR it makes up in sheer size. I remember there was a lot of discussion on opamps there too, especially with respect to stability. I can't say if it'll be stable with the OPA27. You will also be better off with the OPA37 because of its faster slew rate, which is still an order of magnitude behind the AD825... It does have slightly better noise figures, though.

 I'm not sure why you think the AD825 can't stand the startup. I can't imagine really wild things happening. You must be loading a big capacitor somewhere, so the output should just come up nicely from zero. The feedback loop will kick in at some point, so the output should never be much above 30V. Or am I missing something? I think the ALW boards are known to work with AD825s at 30V.

 Cheers,
 Alfred


----------



## JCTW

Hi,
 Can I orger the board this time?Tks!


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JCTW* 
_Can I orger the board this time?Tks!_

 

Sorry the order was placed yesterday, and for the exact total number of boards requested by the deadline. Some of us are ordering backup boards, you might want to submit a WTB post for Dynahi boards in a few weeks, or wait for another group buy.


----------



## Glassman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hegestratos* 
_Have you seen this thread over at diyaudio? What it lacks in SNR it makes up in sheer size. I remember there was a lot of discussion on opamps there too, especially with respect to stability. I can't say if it'll be stable with the OPA27. You will also be better off with the OPA37 because of its faster slew rate, which is still an order of magnitude behind the AD825... It does have slightly better noise figures, though.

 I'm not sure why you think the AD825 can't stand the startup. I can't imagine really wild things happening. You must be loading a big capacitor somewhere, so the output should just come up nicely from zero. The feedback loop will kick in at some point, so the output should never be much above 30V. Or am I missing something? I think the ALW boards are known to work with AD825s at 30V.

 Cheers,
 Alfred_

 

maybe you're right, we'll have to test it.. OPA37 is out of the question because of it being uncompensated and thus not unity gain stable.. of course it would be easier and better to use one of the usually used opamps in there.. on a second thought I think we should contact aos and ask him for a big batch of his jung reg boards and organise another group buy.. the boards are so small it shouldn't cost more then $5 for a couple of regulators.. mount them on a big heatsing and you're done.. the only shortcomming is that you'll need to mount power supply caps and rectifiers using point to point wiring, but maybe we can have aos to rework the boards a bit to include rectifiers in TO-220 packages and maybe the caps needed..


----------



## strohmie

Thought I'd bump this with regards to parts selection.

 I bought almost all of the transistors from B&D Enterprises, but the 2SC3421 transistors are currently out of stock.

 The resistors I went with were good ol' Vishay Dale, RN60C type (which are the 1/4W metal film variety).

 The specific capacitors KG used for the .47uF are Mouser part number 75-MKT1822447014 because they fit the board (or was the board made to fit it? Chicken, meet egg.)

 Not sure which op amp to pick up -- KG mentioned that they should be low-offset, and he uses the OP177G in one of his later pictures and the OPA541AM was mentioned elsewhere in the thread (though these aren't DIP, they're round-shaped). Not positive exactly how important quality is when it comes to this part.


 Thoughts?


----------



## Glassman

use opa227p (not pa) as a servo opamp..

 guess who bought out all the bdent's stock


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Glassman* 
_guess who bought out all the bdent's stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

lol

 I better start looking for parts... at least I'll have some unpopulated ladder attenuators in a few days.


----------



## strohmie

I initially thought to buy one of those attenuators (and had myself on the list), but I dug up a pretty good Clarostat Type J 10K dual pot that I'm going to use instead. An attenuator would be better, but I'll survive. Better that than spending $80 I don't have plus resistor cost.


----------



## ayt999

what are good values to use for the volume control?

 my dynamid (I guess that is what we are calling it now) uses 50k ladder attenuators but I don't know if it should be similar for the dynahi (and the balanced dynahi, whatever it is called).


----------



## Glassman

look here, those guys have tons of toshiba trannies available if not stock, I've already asked for a quote and am waiting for reply, anyone willing to possibly organise group buy on the trannies? I'd go with 1000pcs of the output trannies, for those 176 boards ordered it's circa 700pcs needed of both C3421 and A1358, I'll take the rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 well, let's wait for the quote, then we'll see..


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Glassman* 
_for those 176 boards ordered_

 

In fact 174.


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strohmie* 
_Thought I'd bump this with regards to parts selection.

 I bought almost all of the transistors from B&D Enterprises, but the 2SC3421 transistors are currently out of stock.
_

 

Note that MCM is much cheaper on the 2SJ109s than BDent is... see  this thread.


----------



## Jack Head

I'm not sure if they actually stock parts but I believe that they are more likely a clearing type house or a middleman so to speak


----------



## intlplby

i guess it is time to start putting together a parts list for all the stuff i want to build


----------



## rsaavedra

*GREAT NEWS!*: just got an email from PCBnet.com, *they shipped the 174 boards TODAY!!!!!!*

 I called to make sure this was correct, since we had ordered with a 2 week fabrication cost. They told me everything is in order. In general the x week period is the maximum time that they promise it will take them to ship, but depending on their total load they can ship earlier, which is what happened in our case. So we'll be getting these boards sooner than we thought!!!


----------



## djwkjp

Awesome!! So now who is going to organize the heatsink group buy??


----------



## CBMC

If someone would point me towards where to get the heatsinks at the best price I wouldn't mind doing it. Right now I am heading the Elma attenuator group buy but I should be getting 31 of the 41 in real soon so it wouldn't be that big of a deal for me to take on another group buy. As I said, I have no clue on what heatsinks to get or where to get them at. Someone would need to point me in the right direction.


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jack Head* 
_I'm not sure if they actually stock parts but I believe that they are more likely a clearing type house or a middleman so to speak_

 

Actually, MCM is part of Newark. I got all the trannys for my still unbuilt Gilmore Dynamic V2 there, and they do stock them.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_GREAT NEWS!: just got an email from PCBnet.com, they shipped the 174 boards TODAY!!!!!!_

 

Awesome!


----------



## intlplby

i think i might just see if cpu heatsinks will work

 something like a zalman 7000 or a gigabyte

http://www.digital-daily.com/cooling...00/index02.htm


----------



## philodox

what else could we group buy here?

 I've started having visions of a case made of heatsinks... maybe if the price gets low enough on the heatsink group buy


----------



## Glassman

me (for Blue Hawaii) and Karlosak (for Dynahi) will be using 250x50x28mm (25.4mm=1") black eloxed heatsink as the side of the chassis with wooden front and back panels, must look really nice


----------



## philodox

thats a good idea... mind if I steal it? Are you going to leave the top open?


----------



## Glassman

I was thinking of some smokey glass on top..


----------



## jnewman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_i think i might just see if cpu heatsinks will work

 something like a zalman 7000 or a gigabyte

http://www.digital-daily.com/cooling...00/index02.htm_

 

I'm sure they'd work fine as they dissipate a pretty remarkable amount of heat for something as small as they are, but there's a problem - I don't think they're wide enough to cover even all the transistors on ONE board - you'd probably need four of them for one amp, which ends up being $150-$200.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CBMC* 
_As I said, I have no clue on what heatsinks to get or where to get them at. Someone would need to point me in the right direction._

 

Well, Kevin submitted this post in the original Dynahi thread, where he mentions Thermaflo e3180ux2-50

 I went to the Thermaflow website: http://www.thermaflo.com/heatsinks.shtml, couldn't find that one. Made a search in there with basically no filter, just listing all "high power heat sinks", these are the search results:

http://www.thermaflo.com/bin/exsrch....inks&SortBy=V1

 Closest thing there to what Kevin mentioned are e3107 and e3177. Not sure whether any of those would do for the Dynahi though, or whether some of the other models might be better.


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_Well, Kevin submitted this post in the original Dynahi thread, where he mentions Thermahermaflo e3180ux2-50

 I went to the Thermaflow website: http://www.thermaflo.com/heatsinks.shtml, couldn't find that one. Made a search in there with basically no filter, just listing all "high power heat sinks", these are the search results:

http://www.thermaflo.com/bin/exsrch....inks&SortBy=V1

 Closest thing there to what Kevin mentioned are e3107 and e3177. Not sure whether any of those would do for the Dynahi though, or whether some of the other models might be better._

 


 Actually, if you search by e3180, you come up with this. Not sure what the "ux2-50" refers to... I am guessing sizing and perhaps other options... someone would need to contact them for this.


----------



## intlplby

someone correct me if i am wrong but am i miscounting these transisters from KGs parts list for 2 boards

 Transistors 
 2SA1145 (4)
 2SC3381 (2)
 2SK389 (2)
 2SJ109 (2)
 2SC2705 (4)
 2SA1349 (2)
 2SC3421 (8)
 2SA1358 (8)

 i looked at his final circuit diagram (http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showp...&postcount=140) and that list and they don't match up

 the list seams to be missing 8 transistors.... all the ones that say (2) for the quantity should be (4), right?


----------



## intlplby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jnewman* 
_I'm sure they'd work fine as they dissipate a pretty remarkable amount of heat for something as small as they are, but there's a problem - I don't think they're wide enough to cover even all the transistors on ONE board - you'd probably need four of them for one amp, which ends up being $150-$200._

 

just mount them on a copper plate with thermal paste and connect that zalmon to the plate with thermal paste


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pars* 
_Actually, if you search by e3180, you come up with this. Not sure what the "ux2-50" refers to... I am guessing sizing and perhaps other options... someone would need to contact them for this._

 

Ah no wonder I couldn't find it, I used the whole text when looking for it and no matches found, that's why ended up just just listing all the high power heat sinks. Curiously the E3180 is not listed among the high power heat sinks, appears to be within the "Extrusions" category.


----------



## PeterR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_someone correct me if i am wrong but am i miscounting these transisters from KGs parts list for 2 boards

 Transistors 
 2SA1145 (4)
 2SC3381 (2)
 2SK389 (2)
 2SJ109 (2)
 2SC2705 (4)
 2SA1349 (2)
 2SC3421 (8)
 2SA1358 (8)

 i looked at his final circuit diagram (http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showp...&postcount=140) and that list and they don't match up

 the list seams to be missing 8 transistors.... all the ones that say (2) for the quantity should be (4), right?_

 

2SJ109, 2SK389, 2SA1349 and 2SC3381 are dual types, i.e. two transistors in one package (buy one, get one free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## djwkjp

does anyone have any recommendations as to what kind of capacitors to get? i know the 470 uf ones should be electrolytic, but what about the others? film? what voltage ratings? also, what do you guys recommend for a power supply?

 thanks
 dan


----------



## intlplby

can someone who has ordered or is about to order their parts post a full parts list with catalog numbers from mouser and digikey


 i don't have a gerber file viewer so i can't see the final parts used on the board.... 

 any word on the power supply?


----------



## Glassman

I suggest getting Jung reg boards from AOS, those are possibly the best regulators you can have.. you'll just need to put rectifier and reservoir caps before, floating in space or on some breadboard..


----------



## BCBill

I have put a PDF version of
 the silkscreen for the group-buy PCBs at
http://members.cruzio.com/~billsiegmund

 And four other files, one
 a PDF version of _alternative_
 schematics that I have drawn in
 Protel99SE from the Gerber files
 Kevin Gilmore released on 7/10.

 And a parts list and BOMs
 generated from these _alternative_
 schematics.

 The file named READ-ME.txt
 attempts to explain what is there.

 Hopefully these alternative materials
 are "beta" grade. But they may not be.

 And they may contain errors that I have
 not caught and never will. For I'm a
 digital guy in terra incognita.

 BCBill


----------



## philodox

looks informative... anyone have any suggested reading for me so that I can actually _understand_ those schematics?


----------



## intlplby

BCBill, you are the man..... thanks a bunch


----------



## jnewman

No kidding... that's some good work, thanks!

 Jimmy.


----------



## rsaavedra

Bill thanks for sharing this with all of us, this will help us so much!!!


----------



## randytsuch

Bill
 Thanks for the Excel spreadsheet, but it does not seem to match the latest version of the schematic. I used the schematic linked to in the beginning of this thread.

 I compared your spreadsheet to the schematic, and found
 these parts are in the speadsheet, but not in the schematic:
 1K
 2SA1145
 2SC2705
 47pf
 100 ohm
 100 ohm
 300 ohm
 300 ohm
 4700 uf
 4700 uf

 Additional, I think the 1.2K resistor changed to a 2K resistor. I did see a post by Kevin that he had made that changed the feedback resistor.

 There are two 150 ohm resistors that are in the schematic, but not in the spreadsheet.

 There is one other thing I found, which does not pertain to the spreadsheet. There are 3 10K fixed resistors in the layout, but I only see two in the schematic?

 If I made a mistake, I would appreciate if someone could point it out to me.

 Lastly, this is in no way intended to be a criticism of your work, I just want to make sure everything is correct before people (including myself) start buying parts.

 Randy


----------



## BCBill

Randy,
 Clicking on "Here's the final schematics diagram"
 at the start of this thread
 got you DYNAHI2.GIF as of May 23, 2004.

 Clicking on "Here's the updated silk screen"
 at the start of this thread will get you
 a copy of the top silkscreen of the group-buy PCB.

 You can use this top silkscreen of 7/10
 to correct/revise DYNAHI2.GIF of 5/23.
 Or you can use it to check my _alternative_
 schematics, list of parts, and BOMs.

 But it is clear to me that you can't
 use DYNAHI2.GIF as it was 2+ months ago
 to buy parts for the PCB on its way to Raul
 "as we speak".

 I decided to draw my own schematics
 and use them to generate a wirelist and BOMs
 for I wanted something solid to work with
 and correct/revise as necessary once I have
 PCBs in hand.

 How close they are to the "final" PCB only time will tell.
 And they _may_ end up being of use only to me. But my
 gut feeling at the moment is they're pretty close to accurate.

 I'm pretty sure the representation in the top right corner
 of my _alternative_ schematic of the drill pattern
 for the heatsink flange _is_ accurate. It can, I believe,
 be used to tell a machine shop how to drill something that is _essential_.

 BC Bill


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BCBill* 
_Randy,
 Clicking on "Here's the final schematics diagram"
 at the start of this thread
 got you DYNAHI2.GIF as of May 23, 2004.

 <snipped>
 But it is clear to me that you can't
 use DYNAHI2.GIF as it was 2+ months ago
 to buy parts for the PCB on its way to Raul
 "as we speak".

 BC Bill_

 

Bill,

 I assume (didn't look) that this schematic is the last one that Morsel did? You are saying that this doesn't match the silkscreen for the board (also didn't check myself)? Just requesting clarification, as this is the first that I had heard that things related to the boards as manufactured did not match what I thought was the final schematic. Thanks,

 Chris


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BCBill* 
_the PCB on its way to Raul "as we speak"_

 

Speaking of which, just tracked the shipment in UPS online, delivery is scheduled for tomorrow!


----------



## randytsuch

Bill,
 I will check the latest silkscreen against your PL again tomorrow, if I have time. Any way you can share your version of the schematic?

 In this post, Kevin added two transistors, and changed two 150 ohm resistors to four 300 ohm resistors, so that explains part of the discrepency I found.
http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...&postcount=183

 I am pretty sure you do have one mistake, there are four 300 ohm resistors on the silkscreen, but only two in your PL. Not a biggie, as long as you buy extra resistors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

 In this post, Kevin talks about changing the feedback from 1.2K to 2K, but it sounds like it depends on how much gain you need. They show up as 1.2K on the silkscreen.
http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...&postcount=128

 Thanks,
 Randy


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_Speaking of which, just tracked the shipment in UPS online, delivery is scheduled for tomorrow!_

 

I really should start ordering parts then.

 any word on the PSU board that Glassman is redesigning?


----------



## Glassman

still working on Blue Hawaii so no dynahi psu yet.. talking to someone here in diy section we came to a conclusion that default jung reg should work just fine.. the boards are available here.. you will need two of these boards and some bigger heatsing to bound those two TO220 parts to.. also you'll need to build a rectifier bridge and some big capacitors on a breadboard to put before those regulators.. or you can ask aos to redesign the boards such that this rectifier will sit together with two regulators on single pcb..


----------



## ayt999

cool, thanks for the update Glassman.


----------



## BCBill

On 8/5. PARS wrote
 "I assume (didn't look)
 that this schematic is the last one that Morsel did?
 You are saying that this doesn't match the silkscreen for the board (also didn't check myself)? "

 Yes, that's what I'm saying.

 As I wrote earlier today,
 the version of DYNAHI2.GIF
 that you get by clicking on
 "Here's the final schematics diagram."
 is dated May 23, 2004

 If you use these schematics to put together a parts list for
 a pair of the group-buy PCBs, you will, for example:

 Lack 4 4700uF 'lytics
 Lack 4 10K trimpots
 Lack 32 20 Ohm output resistors and have 16 10 Ohm resistors you don't need.
 [All these were in the 5/15 Gerbers, though they aren't in the "final" schematics of 5/23.]

 Lack 2 2SA1145s
 Lack 2 SC2705s
 Lack 8 300 Ohm resistors for these four extra transistors and have four 150 Ohm resistors you don't need.

 And have the old values of some resistors.

 Compare the silkscreen in 7/10 version of the PCB
 which you can get by clicking on "Here's the updated silk screen."
 at the start of this thread with DYNAHI2.GIF,
 then work through Kevin's posts in the Dynahi
 and group-buy threads to resolve conflicts.

 Or wait to get your PCBs and work up your parts list from them.

 The 'lytics aren't optional.
 The 10K trimpots probably aren't optional
 The doubling of the output resistors probably isn't optional.

 Granted the doubling of the last three components listed above _is_ optional.
 Teste Kevin Gilmore's comment in Post #183 to the Dynahi thread:

 "absolute latest and final board files.
http://gilmore.chem.northwestern.edu/dynahi.zip

 Added dual paralleled transitors in vas section, because they get
 a bit to hot... You can build it either way, one transistor with 150 ohm
 or two transistors with 300 ohm each."

 I myself wouldn't pass up the chance of lowering the operating
 temperature of parts in the output chain to save three bucks per board.
 Not when the transistors for two boards cost roughly $50 and
 an enclosure, two power supplies, and the REQUIRED heatsinks will cost $$$

 BC Bill


----------



## BCBill

Oops! Too much proof, and not enough reading!
 All my references to 4700uF caps on the Dynahi
 should be to 470uF caps. Sorry.

 BC Bill


----------



## PeterR

.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BCBill* 
_ The 10K trimpots probably aren't optional_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kevin Gilmore* 
_10k pots are optional, if the servo is out of range, you can add
 the pot in the right place, and then you don't have to match any
 of the components._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BCBill* 
_The doubling of the output resistors probably isn't optional._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kevin Gilmore* 
_quote
 1] I see a empty slots in parallel with the resistors. What are those slots for?

 various other options. For example 2 x 20 ohm resistors in parallel for the
 emitter load resistors instead of 1 x 10. Lower inductance. Makes a significant
 difference because the amp has a slew rate of several hundred volts/usec._

 

This is what you need *per board* according to my list:
 Capacitors
 1 x 33 pF
 2 x 0.1 uF
 1 x 0.47 uF
 2 x 470 uF

 Resistors
 16 x 20 Ohm (alt. 8 x 10 Ohm)
 6 x 100 Ohm
 4 x 300 Ohm (if you double the transistors in the VAS as recommended, else 2 x 150 Ohm)
 2 x 500 Ohm
 1 x 1.2 kOhm(depends on your desired gain)
 2 x 3.3 kOhm
 7 x 5 kOhm
 3 x 10 kOhm
 2 x 30 kOhm
 1 x 1 MOhm
 (1-2 x 10k Trimpot, optional)

 Transistors
 3 x 2SA1145 (when doubling up transistors in the VAS, else 2 x 2SA1145)
 1 x 2SA1349
 4 x 2SA1358
 3 x 2SC2705 (or 2 x SC2705, see above)
 1 x 2SC3381
 4 x 2SC3421
 1 x 2SJ109
 1 x 2SK389

 ICs
 1 x 78L15 (or 1 x 7815)
 1 x 79L15 (or 1 x 7915)
 1 x OP27 (or similar)

 LEDs
 2 x Red (1.7V)


----------



## randytsuch

Hi Bill
 I just checked your updated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PL against the layout.

 I think R22, 1K, should be a 10K. There are three 10K fixed resistors in the layout (one in the middle, and one on each side), but only two in your PL. Can't find a 1k in the layout.

 I can't find a 47pf cap in the layout.

 BTW, does anybody know what the 3rd 10K is for? (the one pretty much in the dead center of the board) I can't find it in the schematic (unless I am clueless). From it's position, I would think it is associated with the output circuit.

 Randy


----------



## BCBill

Randy,
 The 3rd 10K resistor you've just asked about
 is, I believe, the second of the two (optional) 10K pots.
 The silkscreen shows two, one at the lower left corner,
 the other at the lower right corner.

 If my memory hasn't failed,
 and that's a big "if" this morning,
 the Gerbers for the group-buy PCB
 show one 10K POT between "-30V"
 and GND, the other between "+30V" and GND

 The other two parts you've asked about,
 the lone 1K resistor and the 47pF cap,
 come from one of Kevin Gilmore's posts
 ==>which I cannot now find<==

 But I quite clearly recall it was in response to a query that asked "Is that all?"

 And the response was:
 Yup. But you may want to add
 a resistor and cap at the input
 to slow things down a bit.

 Or words to that effect.

 My apologies for unintentionally complicating things.
 It is now clear to me that DYNAHI2.GIF of 5/23 will
 with the addition of two 470uF 'lytics and checking
 of part values against the PCBs that Raul is to get today
 accurately represent a minimally populated Dynahi.
 Hopefully, my _alternative_ schematics will represent a
 fully populated Dynahi once the questions about the 3rd
 10K, the lone 1K resistor, and the 47pF cap are answered. 

 BC Bill


----------



## randytsuch

Bill
 You mean this post

 Yep, thats it. But if you want to add a 1k input resistor and
 50pf to ground to slow things down a touch, that works too. 
 A step attenuator will do the same thing.

 And, I was not referring to the 10K pots, I already counted those. I am talking about the 10K resistor that is pretty much right in the center of the silkscreen.

 Randy


----------



## PeterR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *randytsuch* 
_Bill
 You mean this post

 Yep, thats it. But if you want to add a 1k input resistor and
 50pf to ground to slow things down a touch, that works too. 
 A step attenuator will do the same thing.

 And, I was not referring to the 10K pots, I already counted those. I am talking about the 10K resistor that is pretty much right in the center of the silkscreen.

 Randy_

 

I've just taken a look at the Gerber files - the "mystery" resistor goes from input to ground, setting the input impedance.


----------



## BCBill

If R22 on my _alternative_ schematics
 is changed from 1K to 10K and if the 47pF
 beside it (C7) is deleted, they may _finally_
 represent the group-buy PCB.

 They won't show the final tweak
 mentioned in the post that I couldn't
 find earlier today but Randy fortunately could.

 I'm inclined at this point simply to leave this
 final tweak out.

 Any objections?

 BC Bill


----------



## PeterR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BCBill* 
_If R22 on my _alternative_ schematics
 is changed from 1K to 10K and if the 47pF
 beside it (C7) is deleted, they may _finally_
 represent the group-buy PCB._

 

I think so. The 1k resistor should have gone in series with the input, BTW. There are no provisions on the board for those two parts of an input network, but it still 
 wouldn't be that hard to add them...


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PeterR* 
_There are no provisions on the board for those two parts of an input network, but it still wouldn't be that hard to add them..._

 

Obviously you guys have applied your keen vision and scrutiny onto the minute details of the schematics and diagrams. How "not hard" will it be to deal with these issues you've mentioned? Or actually, do you mean we will have to use some hookup wires and keep some components kind of floating in the air to really close the circuit as it should be? E.g. the PCB won't really have all the needed connections between components on the board?

 I haven't inspected anything in detail yet, but after your comments I'm not sure if populating the boards properly will be more tricky than straightforward.


----------



## rsaavedra

Boards delivered!!! Will go home soon before the administration of the building closes to make sure I can post pics today.


----------



## randytsuch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PeterR* 
_I've just taken a look at the Gerber files - the "mystery" resistor goes from input to ground, setting the input impedance._

 

Hi Peter,
 Thanks for looking at the gerbers, and clearing that up. I don't have a gerber viewer.

 Bill,
 I would agree with leaving that final input tweak out. Seems like it is something you could try adding later, if you want. Kevin did not think it was important enough to add to the PWB, so I don't think it is a big deal.

 Now, I can go order some parts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Randy


----------



## rsaavedra

Couldn't wait, went home quickly to pick up the package, shoot some pictures and post them here:


 Right after removing the thick layer of foam beads:






 They come in little wrapped bricks of 25 boards each. That makes 175, maybe they sent one extra for free, haven't counted the 7 packages in detail, just one since I took the pics and came back to the office quickly:






 Here the top of the board, still in the plastic wrap:






 Here the seven packets:






 Here's the invoice. Smart me I placed a pen on the address for security, and missed my credit card on the bottom left whose last 4 digits were printed, only now I realized that was there. Just covered it using Window's XP Paint. Btw as you can see, shipping from PCBNet to me was exactly $20:






 Opening one of the packets:






 Here both sides of the boards with a ruler on top:






 Ain't that pretty?


----------



## PeterR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_How "not hard" will it be to deal with these issues you've mentioned? Or actually, do you mean we will have to use some hookup wires and keep some components kind of floating in the air to really close the circuit as it should be? E.g. the PCB won't really have all the needed connections between components on the board?_

 

No, everything you need is on the board, that input filter is optional and probably not necessary. If you want one, you could solder the C directly to the 10k resistor in the middle. Then solder one end of the 1k resistor to the input pad, the other end of the resistor is now your input. Shouldn't get too messy.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_Boards delivered!!! _


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PeterR* 
_No, everything you need is on the board_

 

Ah ok great, thanks Peter, I was worrying too much then.


----------



## TrevorNetwork

They look great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will you ship next week? Are we having a PSU / HS / FET groupbuy as well?


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TrevorNetwork* 
_They look great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will you ship next week? Are we having a PSU / HS / FET groupbuy as well?_

 

Certainly I'll start shipping on Monday. Came back home, here two more pics in a slightly larger size for more detail:











 I compared the thickness of the bricks of boards putting them next to each other (and keeping an eye on the thickness of the bubble wrap side of the wrapping, which can be misleading). One of the unopened bricks is thinner and has 24 boards, all the others are same thickness having 25. So we have exactly what we ordered: 174 boards.


----------



## ayt999

cool.

 thanks for the pictures.


----------



## hegestratos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Glassman* 
_still working on Blue Hawaii so no dynahi psu yet.. talking to someone here in diy section we came to a conclusion that default jung reg should work just fine.. the boards are available here.. you will need two of these boards and some bigger heatsing to bound those two TO220 parts to.. also you'll need to build a rectifier bridge and some big capacitors on a breadboard to put before those regulators.. or you can ask aos to redesign the boards such that this rectifier will sit together with two regulators on single pcb.._

 

Don't forget the current source must be adjusted too. Let's assume D44H11/D45H11 pass transistors, a 1.6V LED and ZTX750/ZTX751 transistors. I'll use the names/numbers as in ALW's schematic. There will be a drop of at least 0.35V over R1, so in order to get the 0.05A current we need to get 2A through the negative side pass transistor, R1 must be less than 7 Ohm. That's not a lot. I would suggest replacing the red LED. A 3.4V blue LED wouldn't just look good in a plexiglass case. It would also give 2.15V over R1, making it 43 Ohm.

 I haven't looked at the amp in detail so I'm not entirely sure about the power requirements; I think KG mentioned 28V 1A supplies. So this should give enough power for a balanced amp. For a non-balanced amp you can increase R1 to 86 Ohm so it supplies at most 1A on the negative side.

 About capacitors & heatsinks: a simple estimate shows that with a 30V transformer you'll need some 4000uF capacitance and 20W of heatsinking on either side of the supply for 2A.

 Cheers, Alfred


----------



## rsaavedra

Hello Everyone1,

 Went to the post office, I asked for options and the most convenient way to ship within the US would be using their small priority mail boxes. If weigth is less than 1 lb. the cost is flat $3.85 anywhere in the US. This I had also verified here initially: http://www.usps.com/consumers/domest...%20flat%20rate

 I took two boards with me bubble wrapped, the weigth was 2.9 oz, each board then is about 1.5 oz. The post office employee suggested that I use cardboard layers between and outside the boards, then bubble wrap that bundle, which sounded like a great idea. With the cardboard layers, I estimate 8 - 10 boards will still be within 1 lb limit. Under 2 lbs, UPSP link above indicates the cost varies from $3.95 to $5.75 depending on zone.

 The cardboards layers I can make from older boxes, but I have to buy enough bubble wrap. Instead of arbitrarily charging let's say $4.00 instead of $3.85, I'll purchase a bubble wrap roll, and will divide the cost by # of boards. This will be almost ludicrous, but so that we all pay exactly our total costs. Another thing: you all paid $5 per board for bill #1, but their cost eventually became $4.20, so all of you have a positive balance from bill #1. 

 Shipping from PCBNet to me was $20.0, that divided by 174 boards == $0.11 per board.

 So for all of you in the US and with less than 10 boards ordered, I'll send Paypal payment requests for your Bill #2, the amount will be


> [size=small]*Bill#2 = Rate + (0.11 + bubbleWrap/174)*#boards - (your positive balance from bill#1)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 10-12 board cases might be a little more if the bundles go above 1 lb, I'll let you guys know tomorrow.

 For international addresses: One of you groupbuyers in Germany suggested to use the "Large Flat rate" USPS envelope, which has a flat rate of $9 if within 1 pound. I just checked *here* and that rate applies also to Japan, Norway, and the UK. Canada's rate is $7. Using the small envelope rates go down to $5 and $4 respectively. Your bill#2 amount will be same formula as above, but rate will be your specific international rate.

 Cheers,
 Raul

 PS. In fact, after applying the formula it turns out I owe some people money. Those who are in the US and ordered 6 or more boards have a positive balance from bill 1 larger than the final shipping charges. In those cases, instead of a payment request I will be sending you what I owe you.


----------



## raif

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_
 PS. In fact, after applying the formula it turns out I owe some people money. Those who are in the US and ordered 6 or more boards have a positive balance from bill 1 larger than the final shipping charges. In those cases, instead of a payment request I will be sending you what I owe you._

 


 you can save yourself the trouble and keep mine.(the money not the boards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## h3nG

seriously...i am sure it's not that much. your time is probably worth a lot more than the chump change.


----------



## intlplby

you can keep it or donate it to head-fi- your choice


 thanks for letting us know though


----------



## Vladco

Correct me if I’m wrong.
 $4.20 x 6 =$25.20 + ($0.11 x 6=$0.66)=$25.86 +$3.85=$29.71+ bubble wrap price.
 If some money will be left it not worth the time for refund.
 If I still own you money please let me know.


----------



## rsaavedra

Vladco no you don't owe me anything, actually I owe you. Cost of the bubble wrap was $4.24 tax included. With that it turns out I owe you $0.14. Same amount I owe to raif, Pappucho, and rlmacklin (all ordering 6 boards). For those ordering more boards, I owe a bit more, except for Akira whose order is international (Japan).

 But I like the suggested idea if noone objects to it, I'll donate to Headfi the total I owe to those few with a positive final balance. It's not too much indeed, so I'll donate a bit more than that on my own account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 After all Jude very generously enlarged my PM quota just for this groupbuy.


 For those with a negative balance, I do need to charge you though. Even though individually each of the negative balances is not large (e.g. smallest negative balance is $1.19, largest is $7 for a British order), putting them all together they add up to more than $90. It's a little embarrasing to send payment request for e.g. $1.19 in the smallest case, but I hope you understand that many small numbers can add up to not so small amounts. 

 Had I known these shipping costs at the beginning, would have been much easier with just one bill. Anyway, all accumulated experience for future groupbuys.


 Here's a pic of all the boxes I could gather from 2 post offices today, it seems here in Pensacola they don't have in stock large amounts of these in each post office. In both places they encouraged me to get these online, but that would take weeks so no way. I might go to another post office tomorrow to do some more scavenging:


----------



## MisterX

Remaining balance= paid. 
 Thanks rsaavedra.


----------



## frozen

Remaining balance paid. 
 This has been a most pleasnt experience. I look forward to more group buys for remaining parts, heat sinks etc.....


----------



## ayt999

you can keep the remainder of my money too... shouldn't be too much anyways.


----------



## rsaavedra

Here pictures of the "tamales" of boards I'm making. Carboards or styrofoam boards (had a few) on the outside, and for lightest total weight, "Bounty" napkins between the boards inside. The whole "tamal" then bubble wrapped. First shipments going out tomorrow:


----------



## gsferrari

This is how a group buy should be organized. I vote that the important parts of this thread be collected and used as an example to others who intend running a group buy.

 Fantastic job Raul...check your PM please


----------



## thrice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_But I like the suggested idea if noone objects to it, I'll donate to Headfi the total I owe to those few with a positive final balance. It's not too much indeed, so I'll donate a bit more than that on my own account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After all Jude very generously enlarged my PM quota just for this groupbuy._

 

Sounds fine to me.


----------



## peranders

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gsferrari* 
_This is how a group buy should be organized. I vote that the important parts of this thread be collected and used as an example to others who intend running a group buy._

 

Maybe this can be to a help. I have written a group buy direction.

 Keep things in order are very important becuase much money may be involved and also much work.


----------



## Pars

Paid. I should have included more to compensate you for all the labor in packaging these, etc., and for your splendid job in organizing and managing this group buy.
 '
 Many thanks!

 Chris


----------



## rsaavedra

Thanks for the kind comments Pars!

 I have two good news:

*Good news #1: First batch shipped!!!!* Just came back from the post office. Here's a pic of all I managed to get ready for shipping between yesterday and today:





*Good news #2*: this goes for international destinations. I shipped two international packages today, one to Germany and the other to Canada, 4 boards each. The "tamales" made of 4 boards I realized could fit in those small sized "Global priority flat rate" envelopes you see on the bottom right of the pic. I used those just because it seemed unnecesary to use the larger envelope. It turns out, that was a lucky strike. Rates for the smaller envelope is lower that for larger envelope, regardless of both having exactly the same weight. I really didn't know this. *Using the smaller instead of the larger envelopes, shipping cost to Canada was $4 instead of $7, and to Germany $5 instead of $9!!!*. Most international orders are 4 or less boards, so I'll be sending you guys the boards in these smaller envelopes, and will be sending you the refund for the difference. The exception is Akira's order (8 boards), that's a fat tamal, I'm pretty sure it won't fit in the smaller envelope.


 PS. One note on my address labels. Because it was so time consuming writing the addresses on each package, I chose a time-saver for my own address: using some self-stick preprinted address labels that I had. The only ones I had, however, were address labels I got from a breast cancer foundation some time ago. Those stickers couldn't look more feminine, with cute flowers and a pink stripe on a corner. I thought about it twice, but didn't have any other address labels, and it was going to save me a lot of time, so I used them. I'm sure you guys will sneer at those labels, but anyway...


----------



## ayt999

I'm looking forward to that return address. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol.


----------



## Jack Head

Paid 2nd payment


----------



## Jack Head

2nd payment sent ++


----------



## rsaavedra

Second batch shipped!

 Now one minor concern I have. I shipped 5 international envelopes today, the post office employee today told me I didn't have to fill out the green customs little form if the value wasn't above some hundred dollars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yesterday another employee asked me to fill out the forms. The guy today said with these Global Flat Rate envelopes is not a problem. The international shipments I made today were the following:

 Akira (Japan)
 Jupiter (Norway)
 raiden (Canada)
 Turing (Canada)
 Woody (U.K.)

 These Global envelopes have a serial number that I got printed in the receipts, so they should be traceable and shouldn't really be a problem. But just in case, I'd appreciate if all of you groupbuyers outside the US, or within the US too, could let me know or confirm here that you received your boards when they arrive. Thanks a lot!


----------



## doobooloo

Gah! I can't believe I missed out on this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Are there any more boards left or is a second round being planned for anytime soon?

 (bangs head on table)

 If anyone changes his/her mind and has a few boards to sell, I'm your buyer.


----------



## endia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doobooloo* 
_Gah! I can't believe I missed out on this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are there any more boards left or is a second round being planned for anytime soon?

 (bangs head on table)

 If anyone changes his/her mind and has a few boards to sell, I'm your buyer._

 

I'm second


----------



## markzb

Hi

 I emailed Raul, and he informed me that their all gone and asked me to try my luck here.....so, after doobooloo and endia, I would like to buy a pair if anyone wants to sell!

 Cheers 

 mark


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markzb* 
_I emailed Raul, and he informed me that their all gone and asked me to try my luck here.....so, after doobooloo and endia, I would like to buy a pair if anyone wants to sell!_

 

Yes we ordered exactly the requested amount of boards, 174, and pcbnet fabricated and sent exactly that amount.

 One of you guys might want to consider becoming the hub for a second group buy, I've received a few emails and PM's already asking for extra boards, so there's interest out there for sure.


 A few more packages shipped today. Today in the post office I filled out the green forms, but the receipt I got didn't include the serial number of a couple of international envelopes I was sending (aos and philodox both in Canada). If there's something I hate, that would be procedural inconsistency. Today the post office employee was yet another one. Three different employees and three different processings I've seen for international envelopes in these three batches I've shipped. I inquired about it, it really doesn't make a difference. The serial # is not really a "traceable" number in the formal sense, though it might help, they can choose in the system to put it in the receipt or not. But the shipments should all be fine according to him.


----------



## djwkjp

received my tamale today. great job packing them, raul. i'm sure i could have kicked the package around and not damaged the boards. thank you raul for all your hard work setting up this group buy. everything went so smoothly. this should be the model for how all group buys go.

 thanks again
 dan


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *djwkjp* 
_received my tamale today. great job packing them, raul. i'm sure i could have kicked the package around and not damaged the boards. thank you raul for all your hard work setting up this group buy. everything went so smoothly. this should be the model for how all group buys go._

 

Glad to hear they started arriving, don't forget to spice up the tamale with some Tabasco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Man that was fast! Kudos for USPS, hope they'll follow through smoothly and promptly with all of them.


----------



## raif

just got my package

 now to let those boards sit for the next couple of months until I feel I am good enough of a soldering expert to populate them.

 THANKS AGAIN Raul!!


----------



## CBMC

sent payment today. I was out of town last week. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raif* 
_just got my package_

 

errr.... where is my package then? I shouldn't be too far from raif so USPS should be delivering around the same time I assume.

 not that I am in a hurry to get them, I'm too busy to mess around with making an amp right now.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ayt999* 
_errr.... where is my package then? I shouldn't be too far from raif so USPS should be delivering around the same time I assume.

 not that I am in a hurry to get them, I'm too busy to mess around with making an amp right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Shipped your order as well as raif's on Tuesday, so if not later today I would think you should be receiving your package no later than tomorrow.


----------



## thrice

I received my boards today. Thanks Raul!!!!!


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_Shipped your order as well as raif's on Tuesday, so if not later today I would think you should be receiving your package no later than tomorrow._

 

cool.


----------



## rsaavedra

For tracking purposes, I will be updating in the first post of this thread the packages that I hear from you guys have been received.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CBMC* 
_sent payment today. I was out of town last week. Sorry for the delay._

 

Thanks CBMC, no problem. The different arrivals of payments for bill 2 at least gave me a way of choosing which orders to ship first. I wouldn't have been able to do all of them at once. Tonight I'll finish the few remaining "tamales", and will ship them all tomorrow, even though yours is the only bill 2 payment I've received among those few so far.


----------



## drewd

Raul, the boards arrived today. They're beautiful! I almost want to frame them instead of build them! You did a stellar job on this group buy!

 -Drew


----------



## ayt999

hmmm... next time I need to check the mailbox for packages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 these boards are small and raul's "tamales" were small enough to hide in the mailbox which I wasn't expecting at all and was looking outside my door for a package instead. (ya, I couldn't resist and did a 1:30AM trip to the mailbox downstairs just to make sure. no clue why I didn't think of this before.)

 so anyways, I have them now and they are great. thanks again for the well-executed group buy.

 I'll be leaving feedback for you soon.


----------



## intlplby

ever since i joined in on this hobby i check for packages religiously.... lol....

 if it isnt something i ordered it is at least a catalog or something


----------



## rsaavedra

*Last batch shipped!!!* Sent PayPal email reminders to those with pending bill#2 payments.


----------



## djwkjp

hi guys. just wanted to let you know that i started a feedback thread for raul in the buyer/seller section. so if you guys have any kind words to say, feel free to post them there.

 dan


----------



## rsaavedra

Thanks so much Dan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Btw as soon as I get a chance I will submit + feedback to all of you guys.

 Cheers,
 Raul


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drewd* 
_Raul, the boards arrived today. They're beautiful! I almost want to frame them instead of build them!_

 

I really have to agree 100% on that, wish I had ordered a few more, I would have truly framed a couple showing both sides. We have to thank Kevin for the design and layout, and for pointing us to order them from PCBNet; also to PCBNet for such a fine fabrication.


----------



## intlplby

recieved mine today... the boards are beautiful

 i can't compliment the packaging since they peanuts and bubble wrap are the "enemy"

 my dad's company www.geami.com competes with bubble warp and peanuts

 9/10, but only because of peanuts and bubble wrap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks a bunch


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intlplby* 
_my dad's company www.geami.com competes with bubble warp and peanuts_

 

Ah I used something like that in some of the packages, had some of that wrapping paper, came with a Digikey order not long ago.


----------



## Pars

Great job packaging, even if the mailman crammed the USPS envelope into my mailbox. Beautiful boards! Thanks again Raul for organizing this group buy and running it so well! + feedback left. 

 Chris

 p.s. Hope the hurricane leaves all of ya alone (as in doesn't mess with you)


----------



## Jupiter

I got my boards today. Thanks Raul


----------



## andrzejpw

thanks for the boards, got them today!

 Now, what do I need for a PSU board?


----------



## intlplby

what are the specific power requirements of the dynahi?


----------



## Zemo

I just got mine! Thanks!

 -Z


----------



## jnewman

I just got mine too, thank you! They look great.

 From earlier posts it looks like the power requirement is +/-30V with ~1A each, and 20W worth of heat dissipation on the transistors.


----------



## CBMC

got mine today, everything looks great. Any word on any group buys for any parts?


----------



## Zemo

Yeah, if someone more experienced than me knows what all to get, I'm sure a group buy of parts would be awesome....maybe save on quantity pricing. 

 -Z


----------



## akira

Today I received 8 boards for Japanese group buy.
 Thanks, Raul!
 Perfect packing!


----------



## chillysalsa

Got the boards here too.. Perfect.

 thanks again!


----------



## raiden

Received the boards today! They look Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 PEACE


----------



## CBMC

I know it has probably been asked before but where can the toshiba transistors be found?


----------



## philodox

got my boards today... wow


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CBMC* 
_I know it has probably been asked before but where can the toshiba transistors be found?_

 

Either BDent or MCM. MCM is much cheaper on one of the trannies, but overall about the same price.


----------



## CBMC

Does anyone know the suggested pot value to use for the dynahi?


----------



## rsaavedra

I created a thread to start compiling all Dynahi Construction related questions:
http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=82722

 It seemed to me some such questions were getting posted here, and some others in the Elma att. groupbuy thread. Thought it could be useful to try to compile them all in one thread.

 Cheers,
 Raul


----------



## ahmose

Raul,
 thanks again for the incredible job you did with this group buy.


----------



## rsaavedra

Thanks Ahmose, as well as everyone else for all the kind comments, it's been exciting all the way and I've enjoyed this groupbuy a lot!

 PS. Btw Ahmose, please check your PM's. Have you received your boards? Status in the 1st post is probably not up-to-date with respect to some of you guys, I've sent pm's to those I haven't heard from yet about receiving their boards.


----------



## zbuddah

gah sorry Raul, 

 I totally forgot to let you know that I had received the boards.... I've been admiring them for several days already


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_...the Elma att. groupbuy thread..._

 

huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: never mind, I found the thread


----------



## rsaavedra

BCBill hope everything is going well. If you read this please let me know whether boards arrived ok.

 All groupbuyers have confirmed they have received their boards, except for BCBill from whom I haven't heard. Have emailed and pm'ed him couple of times to check if he received his boards, with no reply so far, so decided to post this.

 Cheers,
 Raul


----------



## rsaavedra

Now confirmed, glad to say all groubuyers have received their boards!


----------



## TrevorNetwork

I am interested in purchasing Dynahi boards, and parts (stepped attenuators, etc.) let me know if you would like to sell.


----------



## S_Dedalus

I am as well


----------



## pabbi1

Isn't there a thread looking at revisions and a v2 (with the DynoMite p/s?) for another board run, or is this just really wishful thinking?


----------



## mefistofelez

Quote:

 "Isn't there a thread looking at revisions and a v2 (with the DynoMite p/s?) for another board run, or is this just really wishful thinking?"

 Ditto, I joined few days too late. ;-(

 M


----------



## philodox

I thought that this was supposed to be the final board... hopefully the 'revisions' can be implemented on the v1 boards as well.


----------



## Kenny12

are there any more batches of this board being ruN?


----------



## rsaavedra

Haven't heard of any second batch, even though over time I've received quite a few pm's asking whether there is one.

 I think one of the interested people should start coordinating that groupbuy, voicing the request and gathering the list of groupbuyers.


----------



## jnewman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kenny12* 
_are there any more batches of this board being ruN?_

 

Correct me if I'm wrong, rsaavedra, but hasn't pcbnet saved the design for the board? I had understood that at any time anyone could order a few boards from them at a time and that they would know what you were ordering (arguably, they would be more expensive than when ordering almost 200 of them).


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jnewman* 
_Correct me if I'm wrong, rsaavedra, but hasn't pcbnet saved the design for the board? I had understood that at any time anyone could order a few boards from them at a time and that they would know what you were ordering (arguably, they would be more expensive than when ordering almost 200 of them)._

 

They certainly have the files, but I really don't know what their policies are for second ordering, you'll have to check with them. I do know, when I placed the order I got a hefty discount for any second order with them (not necessarily of the same pcb even, I think). This might be transferable but not sure, I'd need to check with them as well. My guess is that it should be transferable, but if not, I'd be glad to be the mediator of the money placing that second order for those groupbuyers to take advantage of that discount. But someone else should be the hub and coordinator of that 2nd groupbuy though.
 Cheers,
 Raul


----------



## Kenny12

if theres a second order, i may be down for a few boards, depending on what i'm going to build


----------



## SilverCans

I'd definitely like to get a couple


----------



## Figo

me too... id take a couple


----------



## rsaavedra

For those who might consider doing another group buy, here I'm reposting links to my post with information about the order that I placed on PCBNet. You will most likely need this info to inquire about a second order of Dynahi boards:
http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showp...&postcount=161

 Also, this other link has a photo of the invoice: 
http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showp...&postcount=230

 The Invoice no. was 161566
 Order number: B161566
 Part #: DYNAHI2004-V1

 I'll call them in case they might need some sort of authorization for accepting orders from other people on that same part # I placed the 1st order for. Also, will inquire about the discount.


----------



## SilverCans

Didn't Dr. Gilmore change the schematic? I think (according to what he sent me) this is the final circuit:

http://gilmore.chem.northwestern.edu/dynahi2.gif


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SilverCans* 
_Didn't Dr. Gilmore change the schematic? I think (according to what he sent me) this is the final circuit:

http://gilmore.chem.northwestern.edu/dynahi2.gif_

 

EDIT: That's the final schematics as on the boards, so no change, Kevin clarifies a few posts later, scroll down.


----------



## JHouser

another group buy? Count me if if this is the case!


----------



## Kenny12

yes please make another one


----------



## jogor

if anyone is arranging a pcb group buy for dynahi, please count me in as well. had the semiconductors for some time now although came in late for the first groupbuy organized by rsaavedra. hope this push through.


----------



## Edwood

I'm in for a few boards as well.

 -Ed


----------



## qbe

Yes, I would like to join an order for boards also

 qbe.


----------



## kevin gilmore

This is the production schematic. It is also the final schematic and is
 what all the boards are.
http://gilmore.chem.northwestern.edu/dynahi2.gif
 and is based on this layout
http://gilmore.chem.northwestern.edu/dynahi.zip

 i just did a minor change, pushing the 7815 regulator over .25 inch
http://gilmore.chem.northwestern.edu/dynahi6.zip
 otherwise no other changes.


----------



## guzzler

I'd take one set of boards if they're going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 g


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevin gilmore* 
_This is the production schematic. It is also the final schematic and is what all the boards are._

 

Great to know, thanks Kevin!


----------



## MisterX

Mark me down for another pair of boards.
 Can we start a new thread for the second group buy?


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* 
_Can we start a new thread for the second group buy?_

 

Someone has to volunteer to become the coordinator/hub for that one. I really won't have time for a while for taking up a groupbuy.


----------



## strohmie

To the construction of the boards themselves (getting myself back on track with this after buying some new components and hopefully getting a case as well).

 What maximum temperature are the heatsinks and transistors going to reach during operation? As it stands I have nylon washers between the screw head and transistor, which hypothetically should be sufficient since nylon has a relatively high temp rating. Meanwhile, the best I have for separating the heatsink from the board is standard electrical tape, with a max operational temperature of 85 degrees Celsius. I know rsaavedra is using teflon tape, perhaps I'll have to use that instead?

 Meanwhile, I managed to pull up a couple of the output resistor pads while removing the ones I had there for some better ones. The question becomes whether the Holcos I bought as replacements are stable enough to withstand the heat.


----------



## TrevorNetwork

Strohmie:

 Just a quick one, where did you source the Holcos? I would like to populate my next dynahi, and SA with them.


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TrevorNetwork* 
_Strohmie:

 Just a quick one, where did you source the Holcos? I would like to populate my next dynahi, and SA with them._

 

I made an order to Percy Audio (www.percyaudio.com) but haven't heard back from the guy as of yet, so I'll update as soon as I receive confirmation for my order.

 Still haven't gotten my heatsinks finished. One of them is ready to be drilled, but the other still needs some polishing. Hope yours are good enough for the job.


----------



## dgardner

Just a quick note if anyone is going to do a group buy of Dynahi boards. The artwork is now at Revision Level 6. The only change is a small component *placement* on the 7815 regulator. No performance changes. BTW, I ordered 20 pieces of Rev6 today. Lust overcame me. Most are already spoken for. I also created a machine shop drawing for the heat spreader that fits the board perfectly. If anyone is interested in the drawing let me know.


----------



## rsaavedra

Updated first post in this thread with images and link to Kevin's post with the latest files.


----------



## SilverCans

Can someone please tell me what power supply schematic to use? Does each channel need its own power supply? Finally, what value stepped attenuator did you use (20k or 50k or ??)? Thanks


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SilverCans* 
_Can someone please tell me what power supply schematic to use?_

 

Kevin has not (to my knowledge) published a final PSU design for this. See below.

  Quote:


 Does each channel need its own power supply? 
 

No. Nothing precludes you from doing that if you want however.

  Quote:


 Finally, what value stepped attenuator did you use (20k or 50k or ??)? Thanks 
 

I didn't go the stepped route, but IIRC, it was 10K.

 If I was serious about building one of these (and I am), I would go to the first post in this thread, click on the "Dynahi" thread, and read it. Then I would read this thread. Then I would find the "Dynahi construction" thread, and read it too. They will answer all of your questions, and then some. Of course, they'll probably bring up more questions...


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_Someone has to volunteer to become the coordinator/hub for that one. I really won't have time for a while for taking up a groupbuy._

 

If you will handle ordering the boards I will take care of collecting the cash and distributing the boards. 
 This way any questions regarding the transferability of the discount on the second run becomes a moot point
 My feeling is it should be donated to Head-fi anyhow but that is another topic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let me know what you think and we can get the ball rolling.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MisterX* 
_If you will handle ordering the boards I will take care of collecting the cash and distributing the boards. 
 This way any questions regarding the transferability of the discount on the second run becomes a moot point
 My feeling is it should be donated to Head-fi anyhow but that is another topic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let me know what you think and we can get the ball rolling._

 

I think that's perfectly doable. I would only need to give them your shipping address. That will be different from the one they have registered for me, but I guess calling them should clarify that.

 Do start the second groupbuy then, once you reach your joining deadline and have the money to place the order, you could Paypal me and I'd be glad to place the order, so the discount will be applied for sure.

 In principle I qualify for a discount of up to $350. I will talk to them to get exact information about what discount we'll get depending on # of boards ordered.

 Cheers,
 Raul


----------



## MisterX

Shoot me a PM and let me know what they say. 
 Can you also verify the pricing scale you posted earlier in this thread? 
 (http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showp...8&postcount=92)
 In the mean time I think it would be wise for me to set up a non CC Paypal account for those that can avoid the fees. 
 I will post the thread for the second group buy on Monday. 
 And I have to thank you again for the outstanding service you have provided here.


----------



## rsaavedra

In case some people subscribed to this thread haven't seen the other one, or haven't heard the news about the discount on the second order of Dynahi boards:

http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showp...6&postcount=19

http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92651


----------



## jasong

edit wrong thread...

 -Jason


----------



## rsaavedra

Major thread resucitation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As most of you might know, the blackout Headfi suffered in 2007 made us lose all photos that had been uploaded onto the Photo gallery, braking all links that pointed to those pics.

 I recently uploaded all the Dynahi board pics onto Picasa, so here's the link, for anyone who might be interested in this thread:

Picasa Web Albums - Raul - Dynahi boards


----------



## mattcalf

Ive been interested in the Dynahi for a while, however, haven't been able to find any boards and some of the transistors are being hard to find.
   
  Are there any places to find the 2SA1349 or 2SC3381?
   
  Thanks,
 Matt.


----------



## Pars

For boards, Dan Gardner still has some. The 2SA1349 or 2SC3381 can be hard to find, but can be replaced with pairs of 2SA970/2SC2240s. There were some floating around on diyaudio, and Dan Gardner may have some as well (the 2SA1349 or 2SC3381duals). The input dual FETs are impossible to find (2SJ109/2SK389), but may be replaced by the individual 2SJ74/2SK170.


----------



## Emooze

His site is still up with his contact info on there.


----------



## Ferrari

Quote: 





emooze said:


> His site is still up with his contact info on there.


 

 True but... not sure if the contact info is still valid (???).
  I have sent an email a while back, using the contact info provided there... no response unfortunately.


----------



## the_equalizer

Quote: 





ferrari said:


> True but... not sure if the contact info is still valid (???).
> I have sent an email a while back, using the contact info provided there... no response unfortunately.


 

 Same situation here. No response after two e-mails, with a couple of months between them.


----------



## kevin gilmore

Ti Kan has informed me that he has taken over the rest of the boards and parts from dan gardner
  and will be selling the stuff.


----------

